# How Do I Re-label American Apparell Tees



## yehwah (Jun 8, 2007)

I Have Blank American Apparel Tee's, And Now I Want To Put My Own Custom Labels In Them....How Do I Do This, Where Do I Go?...I Live In New York, And Prefer To Stay Local, Is That Possible? WILL THERE BE A MINIMUM, IF SO HOW MANY? WHAT IS THE AVERAGE COST FOR THIS SERVICE?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

yehwah said:


> I Have Blank American Apparel Tee's, And Now I Want To Put My Own Custom Labels In Them....How Do I Do This, Where Do I Go?...I Live In New York, And Prefer To Stay Local, Is That Possible? WILL THERE BE A MINIMUM, IF SO HOW MANY? WHAT IS THE AVERAGE COST FOR THIS SERVICE?


Ask around at local screen printers too see if they do relabeling. You may also be able to find a seamstress that can do it for you.

You'll need to talk to the specific businesses about pricing and minimums. It will vary.

If you search through this section of the forum, there's several other posts with other tips and advice.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

Laven Industries is where ive been sent...havent placed an order or anything yet though. youd have to sew them in yourself though.


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

check out not only screenprinters but embroidery houses as well in Metro area. Someone will be able to direct you a company that relabels. We can get 288 done for $0.29 each in So. Cal. Even check out local cut and sew houses as well.
It's a very common practice.


----------



## HDPHan (Feb 10, 2007)

pokerman said:


> check out not only screenprinters but embroidery houses as well in Metro area. Someone will be able to direct you a company that relabels. We can get 288 done for $0.29 each in So. Cal. Even check out local cut and sew houses as well.
> It's a very common practice.


Pokerman...where do you go to get relabel for that price and quantity you listed?


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone with info on companies that do this in NY, please let me know.


----------



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

I found a friend that is willing to do it for me and she is only charging me 1 dollar a shirt (I am doing very small quantities). She might be willing to do it on a larger scale if u r interested. We live in New Jersey by the way.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

"ONLY" $1 a shirt?!!!!!!

What?!!!

Even with smaller quantities, that's robbery!!!

A friend? I would hate to see your enemies!


----------



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

i am doing 24 pieces. how long do u think this process is going to take? She offered to do it for free but i hate to have her do this for me for nothing u know. i would like to find a seemstress or some professional but i know the cost would be ridiculous. I mean i just had a zipper changed and it cost me 16 bucks at the local dry cleaners


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

I've seen relabeling as low as $3.50/dz


----------



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

where? if so please point in the right direction.


----------



## finewen (Oct 26, 2007)

My suggestion is not to relabel, but to cut the AA tag out and print inside the shirt. The trend is to go tagless. Your logo cannot be cut out that way.
a.fine shirt


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't know of any relabelers in the NY area. But close to me there is a relabeling company that relabels under the neck tape for 30 cents/label with no minimums. If you take them 1 or 1,000,000 it's going to be 30 cents/label.

I would imagine that there would be something like that has the population of NY.


----------

